# excessive Growling



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Its not an aggressive growl... he growls all the time, its like he is talking but it is growling, when he plays, when I talk to him and he is getting pets, if anyone else ever heard him when he was playing they would think was a killer. I have never had a dog who growled so much, Babs growls when playing a bit and of course she grumbles under protest for things she does not want to do (like go to crate sometimes) but my lord Capone is a noisy boy.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

know the feeling, two of my pups are quite the talkers. Blaise growls, grumbles and snarls when he's playing (and with the open mouth lunging and grabbing), some people are certain he's attacking. He also "talks back" when ever he feels "picked on" and "curses" people he dislikes. Isabella is more of a squeaky dog. She squeaks, whines, yelps, and makes some truely weird "space alien" sounds that I've never heard from a dog before. Scotty is my quiet boy. he only occassionally growls or aroos while playing. Of course, he's the only one who smiles which frightens people who think he's snarling instead.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Avery makes tons of noises. He is not much of a barker but he growls and grumbles all the time. And when he is playing he sounds nasty.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

its funny because while he is growling his hackles are up (from excitement) and sometime it changes if he roles over to get belly rubs he is fine for a minute and then it is almost like a he realizes he is vulnerable and looks at me funny and walks away he has been growling and grumbling the whole time and tail wagging. he is a funny boy, not just funny haha funny weird I never know what to make of him


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, Mol is a growler. That's how she expresses herself. I've had to explain to so many people that there are different types of growls and that Mol growling doesn't mean she's going to launch herself at their throats. It's hard, because I have people wanting to pat Mollie and she is there growling her head off, but tail wagging and I can see the uncertainty in their eyes as they try to trust what I'm saying, and then Mol goes up to them and instead of latching onto their arm or leg, licks them instead. I think that is her problem, she puts out mixed signals and then can't understand it when people back off and that makes her uncertain. 
She puts her hackles up when she is uncertain or unsure, more so than aggressive.
So yes, Mollie is a very vocal, constant, happy growler. I don't think I've ever heard her growl viciously at all.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Without seeing your dog or reading the body language I could only guess.

Some dogs are vocal, some growl and grumble, some bark. It’s not just the noise I pay attention to~it’s the demeanor of the dog.


----------

